# MSA rim brought back to life



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I recently bought a set of MSA Torks from a member here. Great guy, great communication, fast shipping. The rims were definitely used having scratches, dings, dents. So I thought I could bring some life back into them before putting them on. I cleaned them up, scuffed, and removed the center caps. Then I taped the silver trim, and valve stem. Used rustolium premium gloss black and laid on the first coat. Let them set to flash dry or about 15 min then laid the second coat on. Let them dry for 24 hours and removed tape, and installed center caps back on. They turned out really nice and hope to have them for quite a while!! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good job, They look like new in the pic!! keep us posted on how well the paint holds up.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

stratos284 said:


> Good job, They look like new in the pic!! keep us posted on how well the paint holds up.


Ya for sure! I have a stock set of 2011 brute rims I painted black and put ITP center caps. They look great and held up fine, but I put a 2" lift on my bike and didn't want to run spacers. Imma try and sell my "stock ITP's".


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm going to put some new tires on my sons sportsman today. He just has the stock wheels for now ( I dread breaking the old tires off the rims) We might paint them first, maybe that will keep him happy till he gets some new wheels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Here they are with the tires mounted. Looks great and gives the bike a hole new stance with the different offset.


----------

